# Audio Multiroom / Hilo musical / Música funcional



## diegobaravalle (Oct 22, 2013)

Buenas, abro este hilo porque la verdad he buscado bastante por internet y no pude encontrar info que realmente me resuelva todas las dudas (no la tengo tan clara y tanta info me marea ).

Este tema viene relacionado con el proyecto de domótica que estoy llevando adelante para mi futura casa.

Mi idea es implementar un sistema de música funcional / hilo músical / audio multiroom. Ya sé que música funcional no es lo mismo a hilo musical ni multiroom. Que seguro hay varias diferencias entre uno y otro. 

Pero en resumen el sistema sigue 3 objetivos principales:

- Lo más económico posible.. y esto seguramente está relacionado a no comprar un sistema multiroom importado que sea carísimo. 

- Usar una Raspberry Pi como centro musical. Instalar el XBMC en la Raspberry y llevar la música a varias habitaciones de mi casa. El XBMC puede ser comandado desde un celular así que ese tema ya está resuelto. (Esto perfectamente se podría aplicar a una PC en vez de una raspberry) 

- El tercer objetivo es poder controlar el volumen independientemente en cada habitación. Sé que este segundo objetivo agrega complejidad pero es necesario. Igualmente el volumen no tiene porqué ser controlado desde la raspberry. (Pero sí de forma "digital", es decir.. desde el celular, sin tener que ir hasta la habitación y usar, por sólo dar un ejemplo, un potenciómetro)

Por lo tanto en todas las habitaciones se escuchará la misma música pero pudiendo controlar el volumen individualmente y obviamente hacer mute.

Qué es lo que estuve viendo:

- Sistemas comerciales WI-Fi o lo que sea. Carisimos. No es una alternativa. 

- Sistemas de audio de baja impendancia. Mandar la señal amplificada a los parlantes y poner el mejor cable que puedas para no perder calidad. No se si es viable esto.

- Sistemas de audio de alta impendacia. (Mandar 100v en los cables de señal y tener parlantes con transformadores). Esto es lo que supuestamente se usa en hoteles, salones, etc. La verdad esto no me convence.

- Enviar la señal de audio por cable UTP (Cat5) y usar transceptores. y Obviamente en cada parlante tener un amplificador. (esto es así? tiene que haber un amplificador en cada parlante/par de parlantes?)

También está el tema de que si enviamos la señal de sonido ya amplificada a los parlantes, hay que estudiar muy bien la conexión para mantener el equilibrio de impendancia del amplificador para no quemarlo. Y también no sé cómo se haría para poder controlar el volumen/mute de cada parlante individualmente sin desbalancear (quemar) el ampli.

Las distancias del amplificador a los parlantes serían como máximo 30-40 metros.

Bueno, la verdad que con este tema estoy un poco trabado porque no tengo mucha experiencia en audio y no sé qué alternativas hay. Creo que voy a terminar entendiendo que es algo bastante complejo de llevar a cabo.

También quisiera saber si la idea de mandar la señal por cat5 y tener un amplificador de "baja" potencia por cada grupo de parlantes es viable, es una locura, es un desperdicio de dinero, es una "negrada" o si es realmente una alternativa a pensar.

Los amplificadores que estoy pensando serían hechos a medida (por mi o por alguien) o comprados comercialmente pero específicos para esto y de bajo costo.

Como los de 20W y 30W que aparecen, por dar un ejemplo, en el sitio construyasuvideorockola

Acepto todas sus sugerencias, consejos, experiencias propias y cualquier cosa que me pueda ayudar!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2013)

Flaco: Vos tenés un serio problema 
Querés administrar el volumen en forma remota (tipo WiFi o Bluetooh) en cada habitación (la administración centralizada es fácil), queres gastar muuuuuy poco dinero y además pretendés que funcione! 

La forma de distribución de audio a medianas distancias es la que mencionás: línea de audio de 70V o 100V y parlantes con trafos reductores. Dependiendo de la cantidad de puntos a cubrir el costo puede ser accesible o puede irse bastante alto, y cada "baffle" puede tener una suerte de atenuador por pasos que te permita variar el volumen *MANUALMENTE*, ok?. Pero claro, esto supone que en todas las habitaciones se escucha lo mismo... cosa que no has especificado si ocurrirá así o nó, pero si no ocurre así el costo aumentará, al menos, un ciento de veces.
Si querés controlar centralmente el volumen de TODOS los puntos de escucha simultáneos, es fácil y tal como lo has planteado funcionaría bien... peroooooo si pretendés variar el volumen de cada punto vía inalámbrica, el costo subirá otro ciento o mil veces.

Sin saber cual es el costo permitido de todo el conjunto es difícil acotar una solución viable que sea medianamente coherente, pero si pensás en escuchar cosas diferentes en cada habitación y en todas controlar el volumen en forma centralizada y descentralizada en forma simultánea, andá pensando en tender una red wireless de alcance global a toda la casa e instalar dispositivos inteligentes (hard+soft+dac+ampli+baffle) en cada habitación y hacer streaming de música desde un servidor central. Costo aproximado del chiste para una casa con ocho habitaciones (contando los baños y la cocina):$15000.00 como para empezar con algo medianamente decente en prestaciones y funcionalidad (pero básico y con una elevadísima cuota de DIY, por que si hay que garpar la mano de obra, el costo quizás se duplique o triplique).
Por la alternativa de las líneas de audio en HV y control manual de volumen, estimo que sería mas o menos la mitad de eso, dependiendo de la potencia necesaria y distancia a cubrir...




> Como los de 20W y 30W que aparecen, por dar un ejemplo, *en el sitio construyasuvideorockola*


Mal comienzo con esa referencia.....


----------



## diegobaravalle (Oct 22, 2013)

Bien, primero que nada gracias por responder. 

Obviamente era muy probable que por mi ignorancia en el tema, mucho de lo que digo en el post anterior sea  imposible o disparatado. 

Ya se que algo Bueno Bonito Barato no existe, en ningún ámbito de la vida.

Acoto el proyecto y mi idea:

- Costo/Precio: Con económico me refiero a no gastar, justamente $15.000 en sistema de audio. Ya sea hecho por mi / alguien que sepa / producto comercial. Si no se puede hacer lo que quiero sin gastar esa guita, perfecto, pero como no lo sé necesito investigar y preguntar. Mi idea con gastar "lo menos posible" siempre es relativo... Si con $7000 puedo armar un sistema que me cubra las expectativas... lo haría.

- Música: La música va a ser la misma en todas las habitaciones. Eso ya lo tengo decidido.

- Volumen: La única restricción que tengo acá es poder controlar de forma individual el volumen de cada habitación. El punto clave para mí está en saber si se puede controlar el volumen con un circuito electrónico en vez de un potenciómetro. Porque si se puede controlar de esa forma, me da lo mismo que el control esté centralizado o no. El circuito se conectaría a un arduino o un pcb hecho a medida o lo que fuera que luego se conectaría a WIFI pero eso ya lo tengo solucionado.

NOTA: Por favor, eviten las inminentes ganas de mandarme al c.... por ser tan ignorante en este tema y decir barbaridades... con un simple "lo que queres hacer no se puede gastando menos de $15.000" ya me lo da a entender todo. Sé que a lo mejor por nombrar cosas como Arduino ya no les de ganas de responderme... pero bueno... todos fuimos principiantes alguna vez 

Y sólo para desburrarme... por qué tuve un mal comienzo por poner esa referencia?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 22, 2013)

Diego:
Te contesto yo . El Dr. Zoidberg es una autoridad aqui en el foro , pero tenemos un estilo un poco "aspero" , espero sepas perdonarnos .... es tipico de ingenieros.
No hay ninguna animosidad especial por tu pregunta.
Y él en particular tiene especial aversion por el sitio que mencionaste por diversos motivos , en especial que ponen circuitos sin mucho respaldo y todos caen aqui a preguntar sobre ese sitio . Me explico?


----------



## diegobaravalle (Oct 22, 2013)

Antonio, muchas gracias por responder.

De ninguna manera me he tomado a mal la respuesta de Dr. Zoidberg. Soy consciente que hay muchos (mas de la cuenta) como yo que hacen preguntas de principiantes y es difícil responder a todos.:cabezon:

Espero me puedan seguir ayudando y dando concejos sobre este proyecto de música funcional que quiero implementar en mi casa.

Todos los consejos críticas y sermones son bienvenidos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2013)

Bueno! Como ya te dijo Antonio, no te vayas al diablo antes de empezar!! 



diegobaravalle dijo:


> Ya se que algo Bueno Bonito Barato no existe, en ningún ámbito de la vida.
> Acoto el proyecto y mi idea:
> - Costo/Precio: Con económico me refiero a no gastar, justamente $15.000 en sistema de audio. Ya sea hecho por mi / alguien que sepa / producto comercial. Si no se puede hacer lo que quiero sin gastar esa guita, perfecto, pero como no lo sé necesito investigar y preguntar. Mi idea con gastar "lo menos posible" siempre es relativo... Si con $7000 puedo armar un sistema que me cubra las expectativas... lo haría.


OK. Eso dá algun margen de maniobra.



diegobaravalle dijo:


> - Música: La música va a ser la misma en todas las habitaciones. Eso ya lo tengo decidido.


OK. Eso baja los costos.... un poco



diegobaravalle dijo:


> - *Volumen: La única restricción que tengo acá es poder controlar de forma individual el volumen de cada habitación.* El punto clave para mí está en saber si se puede controlar el volumen con un circuito electrónico en vez de un potenciómetro. Porque si se puede controlar de esa forma, me da lo mismo que el control esté centralizado o no. El circuito se conectaría a un arduino o un pcb hecho a medida o lo que fuera que luego se conectaría a WIFI pero eso ya lo tengo solucionado.


OK. Eso sube los costos... bastante.
Claro que puede controlarse con un circuito electrónico en vez de un pote, el problema es que ese circuito electrónico debe tener algo de inteligencia si es que pretendés que sea "sin contacto con el dedo (perilla)", y ni te digo si intentás enlazarlo vía WiFi... no por la red WiFi en sí, por que eso es un bolazo, sino por que es necesaria una interfaz WiFi <-> µC, más el micro, mas el programa... y si es un micro por habitación (puede usarse un micro cada dos o mas habitaciones, pero vas a tener que cablear algo y enredar las cosas) suma costo, mas el control remoto, mas el amplificador, mas el baffle, mas el parlante, mas....

Por otra parte, si elegís el caso de transmisión en HV, vas a tener que preveer cañería para los cables (podes reusar la del teléfono o la de video o lo que tengas, *menos 220V*) y eso sube el costo y tenés el problema del control de volumen 

Creo que deberías buscar en dealextreme o en aliexpress o en ebay para ver que hay con respecto a reproductores capaces de recibir streaming vía wireless y que sean chicos y baratos, por que si esas cosas ya vienen hechas en china, tendrías una reducción importante de costos en general. Empecemos por ahí....


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 23, 2013)

Tema este en que no incursioné nunca ... solo conozco que hay transmision de alta tension para menos perdida. Y ahi empieza la perdida de fidelidad ( los trafos ) ... deja de gustarme.

Desconozco el fin de lo que queres hacer , *muy lindo para las peliculas* que pasees por la casa y toda tenga la misma musica !.... pero en el general de los casos puede crear un problema de convivencia!!!

Encima si para hacer algo funcional el presupuesto se dispara . Prefiero gastarlo en equipos puntuales en los lugares apropiados .
Al menos en lo que a mi respecta ( y a muchos , sino no existiria el termino ) el primer obstaculo es el WAF , luego los diferentes gustos!! 
Aqui pueden llegar a coincidir en un mismo momento mi musica , mi hijito tocando el bajo haciendo playback de NIN a SPL importante y mi hijita haciendo previa con lo mas podrido del reggaeton .
Impensable!!!!!


----------



## diegobaravalle (Oct 23, 2013)

Bien. Todo esto que me comentás me da ánimo.  Te digo por qué.

En principio, (seguro me vas a odiar por no haberlo mencionado antes) la casa ya va a tener un sistema domótico para controlar luces, calefacción, aire, monitoreo, etc. El sistema domótico se basa en una Raspberry como servidor central y puerta de enlace a Internet, conectada a un bus de Arduinos UNO (o Mega) comunicados entre si por Can Bus. Cada arduino es un módulo que maneja 2 habitaciones.

Que quiero decir con esto, que la interfaz control volumen <-> µC, micro, programa, etc ya está resuelto y va a suponer un gasto imputable al proyecto domótico en sí, y no al sistema de audio. 

Lo que realmente tengo que investigar y deducir, es:

- Cableado para transmitir la señal de audio: Me gusta la idea de usar balun de audio (adaptador RCA a UTP) y llevar la señal de audio por cable UTP Cat5. Esto lo pienso porque me imagino que es necesario, ya que no se puede enviar la señal de audio (sin amplificar) por cable de audio común unos 15-20 metros desde la fuente de audio hasta el ampli... o si? 

- Circuito para controlar el volumen de cada amplificador. La inteligencia la va a tener el Arduino, que va a utilizar algún actuador, integrado o circuito para manejar el volumen.

(La comunicación desde mi celular, hasta ese bendito Arduino ya lo tengo solucionado, así que de eso no hay que preocuparse )



AntonioAA, todo lo que dices es muy cierto... y da para pensar si realmente vale la pena tanto esfuerzo.

Yo tengo la suerte que el factor WAF lo tengo super controlado, porque fue es ella quien me pidió justamente esto, y obviamente yo lo comparto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 23, 2013)

Merecés que escuche a Arjona todo el dia!!!!
La proxima consulta va a ser como cortar los cables!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Se _Inteligente_ , incluí en tu proyecto de Hogar Domotizado _Inteligente_  , un pulsador de "pánico" en el baño , que te permita "meditar" en absoluta paz sin ArjonaLuisMiguelJuanAntonioSolís  . . . Como te avisa AntonioAA


----------



## diegobaravalle (Oct 23, 2013)

Sabias decisiones !! jajaj

Voy a tratar de hacer un diagrama de lo que tengo pensado a ver que opinan ustedes!

Mientas tanto, sigo escuchando consejos, alternativas o cualquier cosa que me pueda ser de utilidad!


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 23, 2013)

Por lo que puedo inferir sos joven ... imaginate cuando vengan los "kids" y ...ESCUCHES "EL SAPO PEPE" por toda la casa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 23, 2013)

Yo lo hice en mi casa, era con sistema análogo, con una caja de suiches (dos opciones de audio.., al lado del amplificador, lo soportamos 8 días, fue costoso tapar los huequitos del cielo raso, el cable desperdiciado, al fin y al cabo los vendí por la mitad de lo que costaron


----------



## diegobaravalle (Oct 23, 2013)

Nasaserna, si no te molesta podrías explicar un poco mas en detalle cómo lo habías implementado? Y también el por qué de soportalo sólo 8 días?


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 23, 2013)

Fue muy sencillo, el sistema era centralizado (todo estaba en la sala de estar), en el sitio de entretenimiento, dos amplificadores independientes, a uno le insertaba la señal del TV, y al otro una señal de un computador y o un tuner, en esa época las emisoras virtuales no eran tan buenas, la salida de cada amplificador se le llevaba a una caja de suicheo con control remoto aun tengo una de esas cajas, mira las fotos:



los bafles eran de cielo raso, creo que eran marca challenger, modificados a 16Ω,
las razones, para desmontar los bafles ya lo explicaron los compañeros, de manera jocosa, pero es así, uno llega a una edad donde disfruta mas del silencio, y la buena musica en familia, con un tinto y con un buen sonido, lo cual nunca lo lograrás con baflecitos de sonido ambiental de techo o pared.
Si quieres voy a buscar uno de los esquemas que usé pues la caja de suicheo, la modifiqué un poco


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tiro una idea (probablemente sea descabellada y/o muy criticable):

Implementás un pequeño transmisor de FM (de 50 a 100 mW, por ejemplo) sintonizable a cualquier frecuencia libre dentro de 88-108 MHz. Por ese transmisor económico enviás el audio que deseés con una calidad bastante aceptable (hasta 15 KHz). Analizar la necesidad de que éste sea mono ó estereo.

Adicionalmente, en cada habitación, montás pequeños receptores de FM (hasta podés comprar tantos receptores económicos como habitaciones tengas).

Hasta aquí, con todo esto, simplificás problemas para transmitir audio a distancia y evitás gran detrimento de la calidad. Permite flexibilidad de ubicación.

El control de volúmen, a mi criterio, se podría implementar con latchs direccionables, interruptores bidireccionales y una escalera de resistencias acorde al "paso" de volúmen deseado (tipo 74LS259N y 4066), de modo de manejar a distancia (centralizado) el direccionamiento de cada receptor y la posición de su volúmen individual. Para esto último, se podrían intercalar estos latchs, interruptores y escaleras entre los receptores y cada amplificador puntual.

Sería necesario tender solo el cableado de direccionamiento de latchs.

Por ejemplo: con un UTP cat 5 enviás 3 líneas de selección de ambientes (hasta 8), Data/Clear/Enable y 2 líneas más para volúmen (hasta 4 pasos de volúmen). Si se requiere ajustes de volúmen más fino: un multipar (6 pares, por ejemplo, que permitiría hasta 64 pasos de volúmen de 1 dB). Creo, incluso, que Sanyo tenía algo implementado en integrado para control de volúmen de hasta 32 pasos.

Con el Arduino o con algún PIC controlarías este UTP ó multipar.

Saludos

PD: probablemente sea necesario agregar solo 3 demultiplexores de 3 a 8 c/u para enviar a todos los latchs las señales de Data/Clear/Enable.


----------

